# Pixar tells story behind 'Toy Story'



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From SF Gate:

*Pixar tells story behind 'Toy Story'*

When Hollywood was churning out movies full of explosions and mindless violence a few years ago, Pixar Animation Studios swam against the stream with "Finding Nemo," a G-rated feature that received four Academy Award nominations and grossed more than $355 million.

Today, of course, Pixar's filmmaking wisdom is self-evident. Mention the animation studio and everyone nods wisely.

But Monday, as Pixar celebrated the 10th anniversary of "Toy Story,'' its debut film, the creative minds behind the studio for the first time told the real story of how they almost lost the picture. Not only did the big-money folks at Disney who bankrolled the film not understand the vision of "Toy Story,'' they hated it so much they shut down production.

FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Not only did the big-money folks at Disney who bankrolled the film not understand the vision of "Toy Story,'' they hated it so much they shut down production.


Exactly what I said in this thread...

_"What the movie "industry" needs is...a massive infusion of creativity - something with which the 'play-it-safe' bankers, bean-counters and completion guarantors are not necessarily familiar. Hollywood's over-reliance on 'tried & true' story formulas, copy-cat knock-offs rushed into production' and repetitive sequel upon sequel have reduced Hollywood to little more than a B-movie cliché of itself."_


----------

